# WiFi,hotspot problem



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a problem with my Samsung android Galaxy Core phone, I think. I live in Brooklyn and use the local transportation, bus most of the time. I have an app that seems pretty good....except for one location that I frequent on a weekly basis. With that in mind, I like to keep tabs on the coming and going of a bus route that is convient to that location. For some reason, when i get close to that bus stop, i would like to get time info, I get a message that my wifi is off. I check and its on. BTW, my carrier is Verizon. Only today, I went to that stop and there was a young girl who had the same app that I had and she had no problem getting info. Her carrier is Sprint. I was wondering why she is able to get it and not me. Verizon is one of the best in the city, if not the best. When I got home, I decided to call Verizon, which I hadn't done in years, and i get the typical outsource supervisor. Explaining my situation, he said most likely that i have been hacked. I couldn't believe what I was hearing. The app was able to get me info on other stops, but on this one particular stop, I have been hacked? In the past, i have been the victim, and i am sure many of us have, with the phone hacker that keeps calling saying your computer has been hacked, and they want access to your pc and take over to correct the problem for a fee. Now, Verizon is pulling the same stunt? BTW, i also have a landline phone with Verizon. Has anyone ever heard of a situation like mine? It's almost impossible to get in touch with Verizon on the phone these days, unless you get outsource. The guy gave me a hard time when i asked to speak to someone stateside. He said he was stateside, in this case West Virginia, but with a deep Pakistani accent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Is your mobile data definitely switched on? Have you tried opening the browser and seeing if your mobile data definitely works? 

What app is it you use for these bus timetables btw ?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

The app is NYC Transit. It seems to work just fine in my home. I'm sort of new to android phones or mobile phones at that, what do u mean about my mobile data and browser?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Open google.com to see if the webpage loads when you dont have wifi. If it loads you have mobile data. 

I'm not sure whether you mean wifi hotspot or normal mobile internet. Wifi hotspot is tethering your phone so other devices can connect to the mobile connection too. If you use your phone itself, its mobile data you mean. Should be in your settings to turn on mobile data


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

When I turn off my wifi, i am able to open google.com. I don't understand if I have mobile data, what does that have to do with me being able to use my transit app or any other app. I guess i am confused with the term hotspot and wifi. I know with wifi i am able to get onto the internet, and in order to get wifi, one has to be in a hotspot area. Am I correct? I thought all i need to use any app, was to be sure i have my wifi on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Ahh you mean you were connected to public wifi? Does the hotspot work ?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I think we are getting away from my OP, and asking why I have difficulty with that transit app in finding a schedule. I am too confused with hotspots. The reason I mentioned it was because when i open that app and check for the latest ride, i am told that I am not on wifi. I go to settings, make sure that i am on wifi..and then i get a message that either i am not on wifi still or there is no time table. This occurs when i am outside of my home. I do not get that when i use it in my home. Sometimes, I check to see what network is nearby and log on to it hoping that would give me the info i am looking for, but that does not help either.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What if you turn off WiFi and use the Verizon network?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To access the internet at a minimum you have to be connected to a cellular network (and have a data plan) or to a Wi-Fi network. Simply enabling either or both is not sufficient. It sounds like you expect to stay connected to your home network no matter the distance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

AmyToo said:


> What if you turn off WiFi and use the Verizon network?


If that would do the trick, fine...just tell me how to do that?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Settings, wifi, toggle from on to off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

I've done that, i am asking how does Verizon enter the picture by me doing that? Does Verizon come on automatically if I turn it off and just what does Verizon do, and do i see it on my phone?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It seems you are posting from two different user accounts. Please advise which one you'd like to keep and we'll close the other as we only allow one account per user.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Apparently there are 2 Boothbay users...mine is minus the 22...how it got mixed up, probably someone here responded to my thread instead of Boothbay22 and i responded. Is it a coincidence that the subject matter is similar?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Boothbay22 said:


> mine is minus the 22


That's impossible because you're using the one with the 22 to reply. The one with the 22 was created in December 2017 whereas the one without the 22 was created a way back in 2008. You initially accessed that account to start this thread and then suddenly started replying with a different account. You must know the log in details are not the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

Cookiegal said:


> It seems you are posting from two different user accounts. Please advise which one you'd like to keep and we'll close the other as we only allow one account per user.


Close the one that has Boothbay22....thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

Close the one that has Boothbay22....thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, that one has been deleted.


----------

